# Keep Daisy In Your Thoughts



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Please keep Miss Daisy in your thoughts and prayers. She had a terrible night last night.

I took her to the hospital this morning, and will be leaving shortly to pick her up. I'll discuss more with the vet when I get there, but it's not looking too promising.

I'm scared, you guys.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh I am so sorry Daisy isn`t doing well. I will keep you and Daisy in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Deb, I'm so sorry. I hope everything will be OK. My heart goes out to you and Daisy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no, not Daisy too? :shocked: I am praying for her right now. I hope it is not too serious rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I hope things will be ok and Daisy is feeling all better.

We will start the prayers again ... rayer: 

And a big hug to you and your pets :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Deb, I hope Daisy is will be ok, you are both in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 

Please keep us posted.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh Deb - I'm so sorry! I'll be praying for Miss Daisy until I see an update from you. I sure hope she's going to be alright. rayer: Big hugs are on their way!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

OH NO, WHAT'S GOING ON WITH MISS DAISY. I JUST SAID A PRAYER FOR HER AND YOU.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor Miss Daisy. She's been strong for so long. I hope she stays strong.
I love you, Deb, and your family. Prayers and positive thoughts to you.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh NO! I'll be watching for more news......


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh no...


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh no Deb. I'm sorry to hear this. Prayers and positive thoughts being sent to you and Daisy. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Hugs :grouphug: & prayers rayer: are on the way. Hope Daisy gets better.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I am sooo sorry to hear this!! *hugs you* I will keep Daisy in my thoughts today, please let us know how she is.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: Praying for Daisy . . . .


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending healing hugs for Miss Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh dear... i sure hope she's ok. big hugs to you, deb. :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending prayers

Cathy


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: praying for you and miss daisy rayer:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: awww Deb,I hope she is going to be ok, this is such sad news :smcry: 
I will be thinking of Daisy I hope it's better than you think it is
Sending all my prayers
ANDREA :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: & :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: for you and Daisy. 

Lynda


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Deb, OH NO! What happened? You are in my thoughts ..I hope everything is ok!! :grouphug: :grouphug:

Andrea


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You, Daisy & your gang are in my thoughts.

Big hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb, I just read this and can feel your distress thru your words. I certainly will be praying like crazy for little Daisy! rayer: rayer: Will be looking for your update and hoping it will be a better one than you anticipate! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Daisy, and I, are home. I had a good talk with the vet. She has worked very closely with the specialists, I've been running to for the last six months. At this point, all we can do for Daisy is keep her comfortable. 

Daisy has had good days, and bad days, for the past several months. Last night she couldn't stand at all. She did have problems with her rear legs, but her front legs wouldn't move. She layed there, as if she were paralized. Her head didn't move, but her eyes followed me. She didn't even attempt to move, when I noticed she was peeing. I just let her finish, I cried, I picked her up and moved her to the other side of the bed. 

Daisy is back in bed, laying in front of the fan. She loves the fan. Bless her heart.

I guess I can't stop old age, huh? Some things money just can't buy.

Daisy, and I, thank you so very much for your thoughts and prayers. Keep 'em coming :grouphug:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I can't think of anything more comfortable for Daisy than being with you Deb. Bless *your* heart :grouphug:


----------



## LynnToole (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh, Deb, this is so sad..............You and Daisy will be in my prayers.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Deb, bless your heart, I am sure Daisy is in the best possible place in the world, she is there with you and the gang :grouphug: I will keep the prayers coming for you all rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hugs and Prayers for you, Miss Daisy, and all the fluf butts :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Deb I am so sorry I just came across this. Please know that you both are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Deb-you are such a great mommy and you save so many otherwise unfortunate Malts. Praise God that Daisy has you to keep her comfortable, she knows and will always know how much you love her :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

xoxoxoxoxoxo Daisy!!!

Love,

Gena & Kosmo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh Deb, your post brought tears to my eyes. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Daisy. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Daisy, and I, are home. I had a good talk with the vet. She has worked very closely with the specialists, I've been running to for the last six months. At this point, all we can do for Daisy is keep her comfortable.
> 
> Daisy has had good days, and bad days, for the past several months. Last night she couldn't stand at all. She did have problems with her rear legs, but her front legs wouldn't move. She layed there, as if she were paralized. Her head didn't move, but her eyes followed me. She didn't even attempt to move, when I noticed she was peeing. I just let her finish, I cried, I picked her up and moved her to the other side of the bed.
> 
> ...



I know how you feel. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I wish I could take your sadness away. :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: all you can do is enjoy your time together :smcry: :smcry: I'll pray for you and Miss Daisy. How old is she?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> I guess I can't stop old age, huh? Some things money just can't buy.[/B]


Deb, though it's true we can't stop old age and there are some things money just can't buy..like restoring youth...but the first thing that came to mind was not that.... It was that it can't buy the love and dedication to Daisy that you have given her ...straight from the heart.. that is priceless and in truth , more valuable to her than youth.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lots of love and rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww Deb... I am so sorry for Daisy's prognosis... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: She is so lucky as are all your other babies to have a mommy like you... You both are in my thoughts. rayer:


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

rayer: Sending you lots of prayers and hugs :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm just shocked and speechless Deb. We will both say some prayers for you and Daisy. :grouphug: 

I feel so bad that we did not take a minute and go upstairs to see her when we were there a few days back. Give her a hug from us.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Ahhh Deb, Im so sorry, you are so right the one thing we wish we could buy...more time. I wish I could take your pain away, and hers. You are such a strong person to do what you do, and Daisy, is so lucky that she has a mamma like you. My prayers go out to you and Daisy in this difficult time, may the time you are together be peacful, wonderful, and may all the love you have for each other flow freely. Give her gentle hugs from us, and big hugs to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Thinking of you both tonight. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Prayers rayer: for you and Daisy at this difficult time. :grouphug: 

~carole~


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh no, i'm so sad to hear this :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry. I hope you find comfort in knowing that you've given Daisy a wonderful life filled with love and compassion.
[attachment=26807oster2.jpg]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Daisy is one lucky lady to have you :grouphug: :grouphug: . I'll pray and pray rayer: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Love to you, Deb and Miss Darling Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aminder93 (May 31, 2007)

im sorry to hear this, hope things will be fine for you and daisy! my thoughts are with you two.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh no Deb, I am so sorry to hear about poor Daisy. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i really don't know what to say.......i just wanted to let you know you and daisy are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb, I'm just checking in to ask how little Miss Daisy is this morning, I am praying that she is feeling better :grouphug:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I don't really know what to say my heart just sank. So sorry to
hear about Daisy. I well keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How's our girl doing today, sweetie?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - my heart is just aching for you and for Miss Daisy. This is the hardest time, and it's something we've all been through. There will come a day when Daisy will go to The Bridge. In the meantime, just love her, keep her comfortable and enjoy her love for you. Praying that Daisy has more good days and no more bad days. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, how is Miss Daisy doing today. I couldn't get you and her off my mind all night. I prayed for the both of you and will continue. I hate watching our baby's growing old.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope Daisy had a good night rayer: and she is better today rayer:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im so sorry to hear about daisy.. both you and daisy are in my thoughts...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Last night Daisy was able to stand up, take a few steps, and reposition herself. She seems confused though. She let me know she needed to go potty, so I took her outside, and she just stood there, almost wondering what to do. She had her body-sling on, so she was able to move about, but almost seemed in a panic. So I brought her back in, and she went potty on the tile. Which is fine with me.

We went back to bed, after a few minutes, she got up and walked right off the bed. The sound was terrible, it was an aweful thud. Scared me to death. So I took the bedding off the bed, threw it on the floor, and we slept there. She made a point of being very close to me, which is unusual for Daisy. 

All in all, it was a good night. She slept until nine this morning. She's back on the bed, as I am attributing her "walking" off the bed, to her night blindness, which was never a problem in bed before, but that, coupled with her confusion is now a problem. I've also put books around the edges, between the box spring and mattress. It's now a bit of a "hill". I hope this works, as Daisy's bed means so very much to her. 

She's very comfy right now. She sends her love to her SM friends. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Poor Daisy! I have been thinking of you both all day. *hugs you*


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Thanks for the update, Deb. She knows just how much you love her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awww bless her sweet little heart, poor baby, Deb please give her a gentle hug and kiss from Scooby, Koko and me :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Thinking of you & sweet Daisy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, I got a toddler's bedrail for Lady in case she has a seizure during the night. It folds down during the day so you can't see it.

Any baby store has them. I got mine at Toys R Us years ago.



[attachment=26850:bedrail.jpg]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Daisy, and I, are home. I had a good talk with the vet. She has worked very closely with the specialists, I've been running to for the last six months. At this point, all we can do for Daisy is keep her comfortable.
> 
> Daisy has had good days, and bad days, for the past several months. Last night she couldn't stand at all. She did have problems with her rear legs, but her front legs wouldn't move. She layed there, as if she were paralized. Her head didn't move, but her eyes followed me. She didn't even attempt to move, when I noticed she was peeing. I just let her finish, I cried, I picked her up and moved her to the other side of the bed.
> 
> ...


Oh Deb, you are in my thoughts :grouphug: I pray Daisy gets better and has many more good days ! :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just saw this thread....I'm so sorry to hear about Daisy! I will be thinking of you both and sending prayers and positive thoughts your way! :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Deb she is in my prayers and you are too!!


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I am feeling so sad for Daisy, prayers and positive thoughts are with you in dealing with her 
health. Your a good, kind and loving mom and I know that Daisy feels that way too. She's
looking to you for guidence.

Chloe & Debra


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, I got a toddler's bedrail for Lady in case she has a seizure during the night. It folds down during the day so you can't see it.
> 
> Any baby store has them. I got mine at Toys R Us years ago.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's exactly what we need. Thanks Marj, I will be going to 'Toys-R-Us' tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll just keep praying


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Hoping that this beautiful Sunday morning finds Daisy doing better!!!!*


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry to read about Daisy, and I want you to know that you and Daisy will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My thoughts and prayers continue to focus on little Daisy.... and you!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Deb, I haven't been on SM since you posted this about Daisy. I'm praying that she is feeling better. Hugs to you and all of yours.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Deb I am so sorry. I will keep you and Miss Daisy in my thoughts and prayers. Give her a hug and smooch from me.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Just checking in on you and Daisy today.......


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Just checking in on you and Daisy today.......[/B]


Thanks, Susan, as I just had the same thought. :grouphug: to you and Daisy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Daisy is resting, and very comfy cozy, I came home early from work, to hang out on the bed, and watch tv with her. We watched "The Brady Bunch Movie". Marsha, Marsha, Marsha ~ LOL

Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. Daisy and I really appreciate it.

Here's our Miss Daisy about an hour ago.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Daisy is resting, and very comfy cozy, I came home early from work, to hang out on the bed, and watch tv with her. We watched "The Brady Bunch Movie". Marsha, Marsha, Marsha ~ LOL
> 
> Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. Daisy and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Here's our Miss Daisy about an hour ago.[/B]


Awww Deb, please give Daisy a hug and kiss for Scooby, Koko and me, bless her little heart :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Daisy is resting, and very comfy cozy, I came home early from work, to hang out on the bed, and watch tv with her. We watched "The Brady Bunch Movie". Marsha, Marsha, Marsha ~ LOL
> 
> Thank you all so much for your thoughts and prayers. Daisy and I really appreciate it.
> 
> Here's our Miss Daisy about an hour ago.[/B]



Ahhhhhh! What a sweet girl! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh sweet Daisy, you have a special place in my heart. I have fallin in love with you sweetheart. Your mommy is such a good mommy, I'll be praying for you both.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh Daisy's picture brought tears to my eyes. She looks so cozy and contented snuggled on the bed. Bless you Deb for giving the love and security to this precious little girl! I bet she just loved having "mama" home and cuddling with her.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for the update, sweetie. You know I'm thinking of you and darling Miss Daisy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

That makes me sad and happy at the same time. She looks so cozy all snuggled up like that. So sorry she isn't doing well, but it is so good that she has such a loving home.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb please know that you and Miss Daisey are both in my prayers. She looks so sweet in that picture. She has such a good mommy in you.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a sweet sweet girl, please give her kisses from me and my kids :grouphug:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwww, that was the sweetest picture, deb. i'm sorry she walked off the side of the bed. i know exactly what you felt... massimo had a seizure and fell down the stairs once. it scared the living daylights out of me. i sat here and sobbed. please give darling daisy our love. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

So glad sweet Daisy is resting all comfy & getting some extra tlc. Love the pic of her all snuggled in the covers. Hugs to you both. :grouphug: Hope you all have a good night.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

So glad to hear Daisy is resting comfortably! :grouphug: And why wouldn't she? She has the best mommy in the world. :grouphug: Gentle hugs to Ms. Daisy from Kos and I!!

Gena :grouphug:


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry. I just read this and cried thru all the posts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I haven't been on in a couple of days, and missed this thread. 

Hugs and prayers for you and precious Miss Daisy!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Josie says: Feel better sweet Daisy, and snuggle with your momma!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:grouphug: and kisses for the sweet patient . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That was very clever to use books under the mattress like that.
I'm sure it gives her a better sense of what is where on the bed.
She looks comfy there. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I hope Miss Daisy is feeling better today, she has her mommy to love her and that's what counts.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh what a sweet girl Daisy is. She looks so comfy and cozy Deb. You both are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Deb, I am so sorry that you and Daisy are having to go through this. :grouphug: I will keep you in my thought and prayers in the coming days. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

thinking of Miss Daisy and you Deb :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

:grouphug: continued prayers for Daisy and you.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Deb, I hate this. 
I'm sure being with you is as close to Heaven as you can get. Sweet Daisy knows that. She's such a lucky girl!
I love you Deb, for the person you are. I'm here if you need me. God bless you and Sweet Daisy.
Kerry xoxox


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Oh Deb, I hate this.
> I'm sure being with you is as close to Heaven as you can get. Sweet Daisy knows that. She's such a lucky girl!
> I love you Deb, for the person you are. I'm here if you need me. God bless you and Sweet Daisy.
> Kerry xoxox[/B]




Oh, thank you Kerry. Thank you everyone. 

We had a pretty good night last night. Daisy is still able to let me know she needs to potty, so that's a good sign. She doesn't stand up and bark in my face, like she use to. She now lays there and says, "woof, woof", then I pick her up and take her out.

All we can do is pray she's happy and comfortable. She's a good old gal. 

A poster had asked how old she is. I forgot to respond, and forgot who it was, sorry 'bout that. Daisy is 14-years and 7-months.

Daisy sends kisses to all of you.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you Deb for the update. Gentle hugs and kisses for you and Miss Daisey this morning. I am happy to hear that she had a pretty good night last night. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow Miss Daisy, I would never have guessed you to be that age. Your looking pretty good there. I hope you have a wonderful day sweet girl. :wub:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I just saw this thread. I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope Daisy is feeling better. Hugs to all.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: AWWWWWWWWWWW Deb, how did I miss this? Please give her kisses and love from us and the same for you as well. You are the BEST Doggie Mom ever, SO MUCH LOVE, N&P&P


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh Deb I'm so sorry about poor Daisy, it's so sad. She looks like such a sweet girl. Be thankful she's lived such a long a life and you've been able to have so many happy times with her. I can tell you love her so much. She's very lucky to have you. Hang in there Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm praying for both of you. She is so lucky to have you. ((hugs))


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, how is Daisy doing now? :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I was thinking of Daisy too, how is she doing Deb?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

My thoughts are with you and Daisy, Deb. I hope she's comfortable. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Miss Daisy had a couple of bad nights this week. But she's been doing very well the last couple of days. She was even rolling around the bed this morning, while making playful-growling sounds. I was sooo happy for her, as she use to do this all the time when she wanted to play. So I dropped everything, and jumped on the bed to play with her. What fun she had, bless her little heart.

And yes, I was late for work this morning, but it was well worth it :wub:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-Ms. Daisy sure is a fighter. She just doesn't want to leave the best momma in the world. You are doing such a great job! Hugs to you and Ms. Daisy :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That brings tears to my eyes -- the two of you playing today like you used to all the time. Great to hear that she's still having a lot of good days. :aktion033:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Oh Debbie that is a wonderful reason to be late for work! I'm so happy Daisy is feeling good this morning! I'd have done the exact same thing. Only difference is I would have been in trouble for being late and my boss would not have understood the reason! LOL

Nice to be your own boss sometimes, right?</span>


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> And yes, I was late for work this morning, but it was well worth it :wub:[/B]


Hey, you're the boss!! :HistericalSmiley: Or, is Daisy the boss?  
I'm really glad that she is having some good days. Those are thanks to you, you know. I love you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww - how precious! I agree...one of the best reasons in the world to be late. So happy to hear she feels well enough sometimes to be playful. :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: God by with you and Daisy, and all the fluffy oldsters. It is hard, but helping them have a good day and some happiness the way you do Deb, is all we can do. :grouphug: :grouphug: I hope she has many more 'good' days. :wub:


----------

